# 64 GTO parking brake light



## Comp 357 (Nov 20, 2015)

Does anyone have the proper installation or photos of this option?? I have a switch/light/harness. My original 64 manuals show nothing. Did it mount on the bottom of the dash or ?? Did it have a cover over the bulb as I have just a bulb mounted in a socket. This car came with the option group U40 on the sticker as parking brake lamp. The car also came with glove box/ash tray/reading map light/under hood & trunk light. All are in place with exception of this one. THANKS, PLEASE HELP.........FOUND DETAILS THANKS FORUM!!!!!


----------



## Duane Bunchkowski (May 18, 2020)

What was the proper location of the brake lamp on the Dash?


Comp 357 said:


> Does anyone have the proper installation or photos of this option?? I have a switch/light/harness. My original 64 manuals show nothing. Did it mount on the bottom of the dash or ?? Did it have a cover over the bulb as I have just a bulb mounted in a socket. This car came with the option group U40 on the sticker as parking brake lamp. The car also came with glove box/ash tray/reading map light/under hood & trunk light. All are in place with exception of this one. THANKS, PLEASE HELP.........FOUND DETAILS THANKS FORUM!!!!!


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

Kind of below the wiper switch.


----------

